# iPad = :(



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm pretty disappointed.  Its nothing but a mere big iPod touch. 
I think Apple really missed the mark on this one, and I don't think this is the Apple quality we have come to know. Its not innovative at all. Overpriced also. 
They are claiming it to be a revolutionary device at an unbeatable price. I feel it couldn't be more opposite. 
This thing doesn't even support flash!

I'm upset. I was going to buy one, but not after this big let down.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Brent-PCGuy (Jan 25, 2010)

The target customer is an average person. They can do web browsing, book reading, email, calendar, word proc/spreadsheets, show pictures, play games. This is not for ubergeeks to use in place of a laptop. It is not even multitasking from what I read. But it will work for 95% of what people use computers for.

The price is fairly normal for Apple products. They will be popular and useful. Too bad they almost kill the netbook market. I would prefer to see a video camera and a stylus for writing, but that is not absolutely necessary.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Adobe Flash player is not ubergeek. That is normal web surfing. Neither is a camera or stylus. 
Im just really sad. I was hoping I would get an OSX computer that was touch screen, in tablet form, and I could take around instead of a note pad, and I get a gigantic iPod touch.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> a gigantic iPod touch


:up::up:


----------



## genedoug (Jan 23, 2010)

It's obvious no ladies were in the room when they picked the name.


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

The lack of USB peripheral support makes it less useful for the average user. However, I suspect that we'll see Apple offer peripherals that use it's proprietary connection, can only be ordered via the Apple store of through authorized resellers. 

More of the same from Apple. As Hansen said in a tweet, it's an iPod touch for giants.


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

All kinds of disappointment came with this device. I was stoked as well.
First off biggest model is 64 GB (If I read right). Maybe I am way to use to a PC but 64GB of HD space is a joke to me. Lack of Flash doesn't surprise me(I am starting to think Apple really has something against Adobe now lol). I also don't like the fact you will only be able to install things from Appstore. 
I guess I was expecting more, oh well. At least I get to save my money now.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2010012703135NWRLAP



> Organizing the protest, Free Software Foundation (FSF) operations manager John Sullivan said, "Our Defective by Design campaign has a successful history of targeting Apple over its DRM policies. We organized actions and protests targeting iTunes music DRM outside Apple stores, and under the pressure Steve Jobs dropped DRM on music. We're here today to send the same message about the other restrictions Apple is imposing on software, ebooks, and movies. If Jobs and Apple are actually committed to creativity, freedom, and individuality, they should prove it by eliminating the restrictions that make creativity and freedom illegal."


.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Its so 2002

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/29/technology/companies/29name.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

I did see that... And did I hear that its not FCC cleared?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Several obvious reasons why Apple ignores Adobe's Flash:

Flash is a CPU hog. It would drain the battery on an iPhone/iPad mighty fast, which in turn would have users complaining to Apple about their batteries.

Online skin flicks stream using Flash - Apple (thankfully) wants to avoid this kind of trash on their devices. 

Current versions of Flash have problems running on the iPod's (and other mobile device's) ARM chip architecture (and it is assumed the iPad will have ARM). Flash was designed for and still most successful on Intel's X86 chip architecture.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Yankee Rose said:


> Several obvious reasons why Apple ignores Adobe's Flash:
> 
> Flash is a CPU hog. It would drain the battery on an iPhone/iPad mighty fast, which in turn would have users complaining to Apple about their batteries.
> 
> ...


It's not running on iPods.

Quote from Engadget:


> Adobe's been trying to get Flash on the iPhone with zero success since Steve Jobs first held the thing in the air in 2007, and it looks like the tension is only going to grow as the iPhone OS moves onto the iPad. We noticed that the iPad doesn't have Flash support almost immediately when Jobs was demoing the browser, and the Adobe Flash Platform blog picked right up on it, saying:
> 
> It looks like Apple is continuing to impose restrictions on their devices that limit both content publishers and consumers. Unlike many other ebook readers using the ePub file format, consumers will not be able to access ePub content with Apple's DRM technology on devices made by other manufacturers. And without Flash support, iPad users will not be able to access the full range of web content, including over 70% of games and 75% of video on the web.
> 
> ...


If this bad boy is soooo revolutionary and ground breaking I don't see why it can't do things that phones with half the spec of this can do...


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

Yankee Rose said:


> Online skin flicks stream using Flash - Apple (thankfully) wants to avoid this kind of trash on their devices.


Who is Apple to decide this. If I spend my hard earned money on something, it should be able to do what I want on it. Same reason I won't buy CD's from Walmart, since they decide to censor things for you.......


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

burntreality said:


> Who is Apple to decide this. If I spend my hard earned money on something, it should be able to do what I want on it. Same reason I won't buy CD's from Walmart, since they decide to censor things for you.......


Didn't know that. Luckily I don't buy mine there.


----------



## firedguy (Oct 27, 2008)

i was hoping for a better, smaller more affordable microsoft surface; however, i am inclined to agree that it is nothing more than a huge and expensive iTouch. quite a let down indeed.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

The iPad is good at what it was designed for. Casual use. It does have its own version of iWork, which is considerably cheaper ($29.97 for the iPad version compared to $79 for the Mac version). It's mostly for browsing the Internet, checking email, reading ebooks, writing reports/taking notes. It seems good for college students that can carry their text books on this one device.

However, I personally will wait until the second generation of the iPad before I buy one for two reasons:
1) it's not coming out until around March/April, and I'll be graduating college in May. So by the time it goes on sale, I won't have a use for it. Otherwise, I'd buy it to carry text books on. Like I said, it's good for college students.
2) I'm going to wait for it to get better. As with all Apple products, the second generation will have larger storage for a cheaper price, and maybe new features (a camera perhaps?).

My prediction for the second gen version: The 16GB model will have a new price cut. The 32GB and 64GB models will have the price tag of the current 16GB and 32GB models. The price tag for the current 64GB model will have more storage, 128GB possibly. They may or may not include a camera, I'm not sure about that. But I'm pretty sure about the price adjustment, as it would follow suit with all previous Apple products.


----------



## vatomalo (Jan 30, 2010)

i dont trust them on their hardware, my mom had an ipod touch 1g
that she never or seldom used, since it had been laying un charged for 2months. the batteries killed them selves. when i came to visit her one day. and thought! "Hey cool Ipod touch lets try that".
and now im stuck with an Ipod touch that lasts for less than 1minute 
without the usb connected to it!


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah Apple batteries are not the best. The cool part about that is you can replace them very easily....If you have a crowbar, hammer, and some other tools.

Don't get me wrong I am an Apple guy, iPhone, MacBook, etc... but this isnt the quality I have come to expect from Apple.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

My MacBook Pro is a little over 2 years old, and the battery still lasts for a few hours.

Before getting the MacBook Pro, I had two other laptops. Sony Vaio and Gateway. BOTH of them, the battery only lasted 2 hours *when new*, then after about the first year that dropped down to only 45 minutes. After 2 years, my Gateway only lasted 10 minutes.

So your experience with the Apple batteries is nothing at all like my experience. I have a rather good experience with them.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

namenotfound said:


> My MacBook Pro is a little over 2 years old, and the battery still lasts for a few hours.
> 
> Before getting the MacBook Pro, I had two other laptops. Sony Vaio and Gateway. BOTH of them, the battery only lasted 2 hours *when new*, then after about the first year that dropped down to only 45 minutes. After 2 years, my Gateway only lasted 10 minutes.
> 
> So your experience with the Apple batteries is nothing at all like my experience. I have a rather good experience with them.


Yeah I guess that the laptops aren't terrible. I meant they could be better. Its really just the iPhone one that sucks, and I can't replace it when it dies.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

There are videos online (check YouTube) that show you how to replace the battery on an iPhone. You need to open it up. Getting a new battery for it online, and doing it yourself is cheaper than going to an Apple store and having them do it for you.

Your favorite electronics website should have some.


----------



## vatomalo (Jan 30, 2010)

yeah,i know i had that planned for a while now
but im on unexisting budget so just waiting for the money to come in
then im gonna buy the battery and do it myself!
but ive tried to open it.
just to check if its some kind of conflict with the connector ribbon, 
but i cant pry it open  gotta check more tutorials and videos


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

namenotfound said:


> There are videos online (check YouTube) that show you how to replace the battery on an iPhone. You need to open it up. Getting a new battery for it online, and doing it yourself is cheaper than going to an Apple store and having them do it for you.
> 
> Your favorite electronics website should have some.


Its not that I don't know how or where to get parts. It's the fact that I don't want to tear into an iPhone. I've done it for the iPod touch. I would carry two batteries, like I did with my blackberry, but Apple doesn't give me the option to do that is what I was getting at.

But I really like my iPhone, I think its a great device, so I can't switch back 

Anyways...iPad, do you guys think there will ever be an option to get one with OSX?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

dannyn said:


> Anyways...iPad, do you guys think there will ever be an option to get one with OSX?


Maybe in a future release, but not right now.

The more I think about it, the more I see you don't really need OSX. Most of what you could do in OSX, you can do with the iPad (minus some iLife stuff, like iMovies, iDVD, iWeb, and Garage Band).

It has iPhoto, it has Address Book, it has iCal, it has Pages, it has Keynote, it has Numbers, it has Mail, it has Safari, and it has all the iTunes features (music, videos, podcasts, etc.)

The one thing I think it really does need though, which it currently doesn't have, is an iSight camera!


----------



## Castle_Rock (May 15, 2005)

I also read the unit's OS is based off from the Win 7, bigger bummer, I have Itouch and don't plan on upgrading to the IPAD, what a disgraced name for such as device.


----------



## Castle_Rock (May 15, 2005)

"nicknervies" just posted on twitter that "From iPod to Nano to Shuffle to Touch then iPhone and now iPad. Apple's next products will be the iTable and the iBlackboard."

There's sure alot of talk about the "big Ipod Touch", mostly bad from what I can see.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

iPad, as in Notepad (or just "Pad" as notepads are often referred to).

There sure are a lot of perverted people out there making the Maxipad reference.... Sickos!


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

It is rediculous the way Apple treats their customers, and their innovation and quality is going down! The G4/ G5 power PCs were nice, now they run Foxconn mobo's, and Intel chips... a Dell with the same is cheaper and just as good.

iPad as a PC replacement sounds like wishful thinking, you want to takes notes on this thing all day? No keyboard and hand writing recognition does not sound that great to me. Can't replace the battery (scam), can't surf the internet in Safari because there is not Flash, or Silverlight. This is not a limitation on Flash's part, because other Arm processors have this just fine, its an Apple decision.

Pure junk, and another Apple device I will avoid like the plague, not to mention the proprietary ports, lack of integration with any standards means you get it from Apple, or you don't get it.

The Slate's seem to be a much better choice, though still not what I would want.


----------



## alina.wilson1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Apple mentioned about it very clearly that they dnt want Flash in the Ipad .. its very buggy ... ( as they have said )


----------



## alina.wilson1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Brent-PCGuy said:


> The target customer is an average person. They can do web browsing, book reading, email, calendar, word proc/spreadsheets, show pictures, play games.


Well ..I think this device is really good for students .. they can use it and save paper .. Apple has really disappointed many of it users who were waiting for this device .. The target was not average person .. even an average person would like to have a camera .. if he is spending $499 ... on an ipad ... Even an average person wants his product to be multitasking ....

OK .. if its without camera .. but atleast it should have USB ports .. to transfer data ...

Flash is missing .. as Apple says its very buggy ..
There are many things which are missing .. most of them are basic features ..
well lets wait for Hp's tablet ..


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

alina.wilson1 said:


> OK .. if its without camera .. but atleast it should have USB ports .. to transfer data ...
> 
> Flash is missing .. as Apple says its very buggy ..
> There are many things which are missing .. most of them are basic features ..
> well lets wait for Hp's tablet ..


I agree, no standard ports is a bad move. The Windows based tablets will do much better. In fact, running Windows 7 on one of these opens them up to businesses. I know that if there was a Windows 7 based tablet that had USB ports, flash, and the ability to join it to a domain it could easily replace thousands of Laptops. 
Apple says flash is buggy, and I agree... yes, as well as it is on x86, but it is cross platform and it does work if Apple would choose to let it. There is not a real reason it is not coming to the iPad or iPod,


----------

